# Quite a long time...



## Masood

Hi
How would you say in Polish "Quite a long time"?
For example: _I've been in England 25 years. (That's) *Quite a long time*._

Please can you give me a phonetic transliteration.

Thanks


----------



## Thomas1

I think I would use:
To bardzo długo.
to bardso dwoogoh

You can also try these:
TO całkiem sporo czasu. 
to tsawkyeahm sporo chasoo.

Kawał czasu.
cavaw chasoo

Tom


----------



## BezierCurve

If you're interested in IPA, that would go like:

1. ['tɔ 'bard͡zɔ 'dwugɔ ]
2. ['tɔ 't​͡sawkʲɛm 'spɔrɔ 't͡ʂasu ]
3. ['kavaw 't͡ʂasu]


----------



## Masood

BezierCurve said:


> If you're interested in IPA, that would go like:
> 
> 1. ['tɔ 'bard͡zɔ 'dwugɔ ]
> 2. ['tɔ 't​͡sawkʲɛm 'spɔrɔ 't͡ʂasu ]
> 3. ['kavaw 't͡ʂasu]


I've never used IPA before, but I'll find out about it.
Thanks


----------



## Masood

Thomas1 said:


> I think I would use:
> To bardzo długo.
> to bardso dwoogoh
> 
> You can also try these:
> TO całkiem sporo czasu.
> to tsawkyeahm sporo chasoo.
> 
> Kawał czasu.
> cavaw chasoo
> 
> Tom


Thanks, Tom.


----------



## mcibor

Bezier? Where do you find this IPA "dictionary"?


----------



## Thomas1

Amazing, isn't it?
Have a look here.

I'd be grateful for a trick that enables typing Polish IPA symbols. 

Tom


----------



## BezierCurve

Well, together with a friend we did a little project (a little JS script). Actually, it's not finished and I don't think it will ever be. I've just gave up coding/designing and stuff. Hence I wouldn't recommend it to you - there are a few bugs that you have to be aware of when using it and I don't want to get people confused. 

If you still want to have a look: 
http://vladek.ehion.com/xchange/ipa/index.htm


----------

